# Where Can I Get Free Timer For IOS?



## Ankur Dahal (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello,
I want to know whether or not there are any free available super graphics-functionalized cube timers available in the App Store?
I am an amateur cuber and average about 35 sec.
Please help me to track my times, calculate my average, most accurately as possible.
Thanks for your suggestions!!:tu


----------



## Cuber9991 (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't think there are any really good timers that are free. Try iiTimer I don't know if it free or not but I have it and love it.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 15, 2014)

Chaotimer is free and pretty good. Fivetimer is 99 cents.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

ChaoTimer
Thats what I use


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 15, 2014)

Chaotimer, DCtimer, iitimer, fivetimer

sctimer is free but it's not that good compared to those timers. I use chaotimer and DCtimer the most.


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Chaotimer is the one I use. I have the purchased version, but the free one is still really good. My favorite thing about it is you can save your sessions, so if you want to do say a 2x2 ao100 during your 3x3 average, you can save both averages.


----------



## schaek (Mar 16, 2014)

I think I've used the free Chaotimer before but I've bought Fivetimer instead. Now I see Chaotimer is free forever.
Either buy Fivetimer for .99 or get the free Chaotimer since that one seems pretty good indeed.


----------



## supergin (Mar 17, 2014)

ChaoTimer is free~


----------



## Maggi (Mar 17, 2014)

Chao Timer is very good and iiTimer is quite OK.


----------



## kcl (Mar 17, 2014)

Chaotimer fosho.


----------

